# Laws for Stateland Trapping.....



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

First time I will be trapping on stateland will be this next weekend. I need to look at the book again before I go, which I will, but wanted to ask you guys to refresh my memory, as well as any tips for trapping on stateland?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

Use natural sticks to hold your traps in areas of traffic, people/hunters.
There's nothing worse than having two dozen traps missing the next morning.:smile-mad I carry a pair of hand-held pruning sheers with me for that. Works great.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

New regs for **** trapping with conis.Hide your sets and catch as much as possible.Avoid high traffic areas and check your sets first thing in the A.M..


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

Are white buckets OK or when you say hide my sets it needs to be a camo bucket?????


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

White is not good. Try black and cover it with grass.


----------



## hplayer13 (Nov 3, 2008)

When you say white is not good does that mean it is not legal or it just won't catch as many **** in your eyes. I used white buckets on private land last year and caught a fare share. BUT i just went over the regs. book but didn't see much for state land. If someone couldjust tell me the basic rules for stateland thatd be great such as if i'm *allowed to set conibear bucket sets on the ground?*


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

hplayer13 said:


> When you say white is not good does that mean it is not legal or it just won't catch as many **** in your eyes. I used white buckets on private land last year and caught a fare share. BUT i just went over the regs. book but didn't see much for state land. If someone couldjust tell me the basic rules for stateland thatd be great such as if i'm *allowed to set conibear bucket sets on the ground?*


 
The reason you should not use white is because anyone walking by will notice it and may end with a new trap. (Yours).

As for coni-buckets, the hunting and trapping guide has pretty specific rules on this. Be sure to read up.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Read your guide!!!!!!! This years guide!


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

FixedBlade said:


> Read your guide!!!!!!! This years guide!



its all in the guide. new rules and all.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Be VERY careful with coni buckets on public land this year The regs have changed significantly. Like the guys said above- Read 'em! You might also want to read the post on "Raccoon boxes w/6" high opening". 

Good luck!

John


----------

